# Replacement body parts



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Any pick n pull junk yard. Usually cheaper then buying new replacements. 

You'll have to get em painted. But you'll have to do that with new replacements also.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

discount body parts


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The paint costs more than the parts. 
Search car-part.com and look for matching color parts. 
Fenders aren't too bad, but used front bumpers are pretty rare.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

LKQ has been a pretty good source for parts as well. https://www.lkqonline.com


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey, thanks for the input everyone. I'm located in Ontario so I found this website http://www.getcheapparts.ca/ they are located in mississauga, ontario and have very good prices. I haven't had the old bumper off to compare but the new seems fine. It seems a bit flimsy but I havent felt the old one yet. I paid $79.08 for it in total.


----------

